# Missing Upper Plate



## An)

Hola a todos!
Estoy traduciendo un cuento y me surge la siguiente duda (que no pude resolver mediante el uso de los diccionarios comunes):

¿Cuál sería la traducción más apropiada para "plate" en la frase "missing upper plate"?

El contexto es el siguiente: 

                    "See? Not in my pockets, mouth, and nowheres but on the board." He jokingly opened his mouth wide, showing a *missing upper plate*.

Enconté "placa" o términos como "postizo" o "relleno" pero no consigo esbozar una traducción... ¿Le falta un diente, un diente postizo, o se refiere al relleno de un arreglo y lo que tiene es un agujero? No consigo formar la imagen en mi cabeza de que es lo que muestra al abrir grande la boca... Se trata de un hombre grande (por si ayuda a contextualizar)

Gracias!

Saludos!
An)


----------



## k-in-sc

Welcome to the forum!
Upper plate: upper set of dentures, set of upper teeth


----------



## An)

Thanks k-in-sc!
So, according to what you tell me, this man lacks either a denture (it implies more than one, doesn't it?) or more than one tooth, am I right?
Now, I wonder how to translate "showing a missing upper plate" since I have the determiner "a", which, if I'm not wrong, means it is just one (_whatever it is)_ that he lacks.

- "dejando ver que le faltaba _un _*diente*" (but the author didn't write "tooth", he wrote "plate", so he might want to convey something else I guess)
- "dejando ver que le faltaba _una _*pieza*" (and this way I play safe by not specifying if it is false or his own, but I wonder whether the meaning "pieza" is implied in "plate" or not)
- "dejando ver que le faltaba *dentadura*" (should I add "postiza" here?)

Thanks in advance! I'm really complicated with this line!
An)


----------



## k-in-sc

(I'm really *having a hard time* with this line!)
You can't say "le faltaba la postiza superior"?


----------



## An)

The problem is that although I understand it, it is not the way we use it in Spanish (at least in Argentina) so I'm afraid the readers may not understand/get the exact meaning, which, by the way, I'm not quite sure which one it is because I can't make up my mind as regards it being "postizo" or "diente" (his own).
I'll go on trying... May be something like "le faltaba un postizo superior" (so I don't specify if "postizo" refers to a set or one tooth)
I'll see... 
Thank you very much for your help and commitment!
An)


----------



## vicdark

Yo me inclino por "le faltaba la dentadura postiza superior".


----------



## An)

Gracias vicdark!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, it means the whole set of upper teeth.


----------



## vicdark

En forma más coloquial he oido referirse a las dentaduras postizas como* "placas"*, lo que puede causar confusión.


----------



## k-in-sc

La placa dental superior ...?


----------



## vicdark

La placa de arriba/de abajo


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, "de arriba," but what about specifying that it's a dental plate?


----------



## vicdark

Not sanctioned by the RAE, but I have seen some people saying "placa"  for "dentadura postiza".


----------



## sergio11

Yo he oído "placa" por dentadura postiza, pero no muy frecuentemente. En realidad, no recuerdo haberlo oído en Buenos Aires. Creo haberlo oído más en Los Angeles, como una traducción literal de "plate."

En general, cuando uno dice "dentadura," se sobreentiende "postiza," así que yo diría simplemente "la dentadura de arriba."  Para una conversación de tono coloquial, "superior" suena muy técnico.


----------

